
Would you sign up to a weekly email roundup of startup acquisitions? - sasalek
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Bzz0GmdeTOlYEnwM-EPy0dqIilIXOU75VXE2kzokTYg
======
sasalek
Hey guys! I'm starting a weekly email newsletter for startup acquisitions -
because who's got time to trawl through news sites to find them all?

I'd love to hear your thoughts as to whether that would be useful to you.

You can sign up with the link in the post.

Thanks for reading!

